# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2018 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde, 
Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, tudo calmo até ao momento, um ou outro aguaceiro, mas nada de especial.
Sei que para os lados da Praia da Vitória (zona leste da ilha) têm chovido por vezes forte.
Pelo que tenho visto em fotos e vídeos na ilha de S. Miguel a chuva tem caído com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Cagarro (2 Out 2018 às 14:55)

Boas.
Choveu e trovejou toda a noite em Santa Maria. Essa instabilidade estendeu se ate São Miguel onde pelos relatos locais ainda chove por lá...
Em Santa Maria já escampou, mas ainda promete mais a qualquer momento.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2018 às 16:23)

Complica-se o estado do tempo no Grupo Oriental... Instabilidade em deslocamento para *noroeste*, passando sobre Santa Maria e São Miguel. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas dispersas. Possibilidade da instabilidade chegar também ao Grupo Central ao meio/final desta tarde...





ImapWeather


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Out 2018 às 10:42)

Bom Dia. 

Por aqui curiosamente a chuva deu tréguas ontem e nada mais tivemos a não ser alguns chuviscos fracos ... 

Hoje pelo menos a ver pela manhã  mantém-se a tendência de tréguas na precipitação ...


----------



## Cagarro (3 Out 2018 às 10:57)

Bom dia!
Foi mais uma noite de chuva forte e trovoada por Santa Maria. A instabilidade nos grupos Central e Oriental se mantém ainda de momento.


----------



## Helinho (3 Out 2018 às 11:56)

Pela maia, Ribeira grande, a noite e a madrugada foi com chuva e trovoada à mistura mas ainda continua com aguaceiros fortes mas de curta duração. No entanto, tem sido uns bons dias de inverno puro


----------



## Anticiclone dos Açores (3 Out 2018 às 12:39)

Foto captada a última madrugada, em São Miguel, tendo este raio caído a 100/200 metros de distância. Esta é apenas a parte esquerda do raio, porque falta o "raio" principal e as ramificações do lado direito.


----------



## Cagarro (3 Out 2018 às 12:43)

Anticiclone dos Açores disse:


> Foto captada a última madrugada, tendo este raio caído a 100/200 metros de distância. Esta é apenas a parte esquerda do raio, porque falta o "raio" principal e as ramificações do lado direito.



Em São Miguel ou Santa Maria?
Sem as fontes fica difícil saber onde foi.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Out 2018 às 13:40)

Ora viva ... por aqui voltou a chuva e com alguma intensidade ... aguaceiro moderado neste momento em Angra ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Out 2018 às 15:50)

Boa Tarde a todos

Por aqui continuamos com regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados ... 

Curioso que o sol e o calor mantém-se mas a chuva também faz notar a sua presença naquele tempo que se costuma dizer que é tempo das bruxas casarem ...  

Algum vento também a acompanhar ...


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2018 às 21:13)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos
> 
> Por aqui continuamos com regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados ...
> 
> ...


Na minha terra as bruxas comem pão mole quando chove e faz sol 

Mas o mais importante é estar a chover por aí! Finalmente!


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2018 às 15:56)

Cagarro disse:


> Em São Miguel ou Santa Maria?
> Sem as fontes fica difícil saber onde foi.



São Miguel 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2018 às 15:58)

A minha rajada registada de hora em hora cresce  
Já vou nos 62km/h 
Temp. Max 20,5° 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2018 às 16:15)

Boa Tarde, 

Depois de alguns aguaceiros por volta das 13h, o vento intensificou-se, soprando do quadrante norte.
Já cheira a outono...


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Ora viva pessoal ...

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros pontualmente fortes ... É de facto água muito bem vinda para as terras secas ... O outono chegou em força ...


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2018 às 21:10)

Bueno. 
Lá está o vento NE a fazer maravilhas na estação do observatório Príncipe A. Mónaco na Horta. 
O efeito do canal entre as ilhas Faial/Pico, força o vento a acelerar e a afunilar na baia da Horta . Desta forma o vento acelera. 
O mesmo sucede-se sempre que o vento sopra forte de NE.
Lembram-de da previsão de 110,0km/h do Nadine? Na prática registou-se uma rajada máxima de 131km/h. 

Pode-se verificar também que o vento sustentado está a ficar interessante. Já esteve a 11km/h de vel. De tempestade.








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (5 Out 2018 às 21:50)

Já subiu mais uns pozinhos


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Já subiu mais uns pozinhos



Tenho quase a minha aposta ganha 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2018 às 17:02)

Pequeno núcleo depressionário sem expressão em altitude a passar ligeiramente a sul de Sta. Maria:


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2018 às 17:04)

Afinal houve mesmo ondulação de 6 metros.
(Edit) bóia Faial/Pico  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2018 às 18:21)

Foto espetacular tirada e cedida pelo Sr. José Medina de um fenomenal Dust devil hoje no Vulcão dos capelinhos. 

Espetacular o pormenor das pessoas, assim dá para ter melhor a noção do tamanho.  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Out 2018 às 20:58)

lserpa disse:


> Foto espetacular tirada e cedida pelo Sr. José Medina de um fenomenal Dust devil hoje no Vulcão dos capelinhos.
> 
> Espetacular o pormenor das pessoas, assim dá para ter melhor a noção do tamanho.
> 
> ...


Fantástica!


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Out 2018 às 21:08)

Ora viva pessoal ...

Por aqui durante o dia manteve-se a tendência dos últimos dias com aguaceiros fracos a moderados e ainda bastante frequentes ...

Agora para a noite pelo menos por agora tudo calmo com a precipitação a cessar por completo.


Edit ( 01:50 ) - E o estado do tempo ao longo das horas piorou novamente com chuva moderada mas contínua já há algum tempo ... Uma boa noite para estar em casa bem abrigado ...


----------



## Fada (7 Out 2018 às 17:49)

Na Madalena do Mar o céu está encoberto por nuvens e existe trovoada no mar: ouvi trovejar ao longe e já vi um relâmpago.
Não sei se fica no mar ou se vem para terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 17:55)

Fada disse:


> Na Madalena do Mar o céu está encoberto por nuvens e existe trovoada no mar: ouvi trovejar ao longe e já vi um relâmpago.
> Não sei se fica no mar ou se vem para terra.


Madalena do Mar, que saudades! Já lá acampei!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2018 às 19:53)

Às 19h00...





SAT24


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2018 às 11:06)




----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 11:22)

Pena que não há radar. Parte da ilha da Madeira até teve sombra devido à convecção


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2018 às 11:35)

*Dilúvio quase atinge o nível vermelho no Santo da Serra*: 
*‘Tromba de água’ ao amanhecer ficou a menos de meio litro de atingir o nível de risco extremo (39,8 mm/1h; 14,8mm/10 min)*

*IPMA avalia alerta 'laranja' para a parte da tarde na Madeira*


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 13:17)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-330#post-695912


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Out 2018 às 11:26)

Bom Dia

Por aqui depois de uns dias de tréguas e com um dia de ontem com calor e sol eis que acordamos novamente com nuvens bem carregadas e chuva fraca a moderada ... Muita humidade no ar ...


----------



## hfernandes (9 Out 2018 às 15:27)

Boa tarde
Grande chuvada em São Roque, cerca de 25mm nesta última meia hora...


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2018 às 19:51)

hfernandes disse:


> Boa tarde
> Grande chuvada em São Roque, cerca de 25mm nesta última meia hora...



Quando referir São Roque diga qual a ilha. Neste caso foi na Madeira, mas nos Açores não faltam São roques... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2018 às 19:55)

Aqui pelo Faial e pouco antes das 17:00 trovejou.
Ocorreram pelo menos 4 DE’s, mas curiosamente nenhuma delas foi detetada no blitzburg  
Já estou no pós frontal e com vento de 40km/h com rajadas, a temperatura desceu dos 22,2ºc até aos 19,0° e continua a baixar. 
Sigo com um acumulado de 10,3mm.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Out 2018 às 01:17)

Por aqui ao final da tarde choveu bem ... o céu estava bem ameaçador e foi um momento daqueles sempre especiais para quem gosta de meteorologia ...  

Deixo aqui uma foto tirada na Ilha do Corvo de ontem dia 9 

Autor João Pedras


----------



## Azathoth (10 Out 2018 às 11:29)

Depois de 2 dias chuvosos no Funchal, de volta o Sol. Entretanto o furacão Leslie:





Não está longe... mas parece que vai fazer uma curva e voltar mais para Sul.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 10:05)

Já que se está no tema tropical, houve condições meteorológicas equivalentes a TT no Faial


----------



## lserpa (11 Out 2018 às 10:19)

Orion disse:


> Já que se está no tema tropical, houve condições meteorológicas equivalentes a TT no Faial



Por acaso isto está bem mais agreste a quando da passagem do Helene...
Está o diabo entre as couves   
Já não via isto assim faz tempo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Out 2018 às 10:43)

Bom Dia

Aqui pela Terceira também temos bastante vento apesar da chuva não estar assim tão presente ... Mas um claro dia de Outono com rajadas fortes de vento ... Já se vê folhas no chão e até alguns ramos de árvores também caídos ...


----------



## Azathoth (11 Out 2018 às 17:45)

Eles actualizaram...






Ou seja a Madeira vai estar no cone da tempestade tropical! 

Deverei ficar preocupado?


----------



## Hawk (11 Out 2018 às 17:53)

A run das 18 do GSF volta a colocar o ciclone mesmo por cima da Madeira. A previsão automática do IPMA que é baseada no Europeu (julgo eu) mostra ventos sustentados acima dos 80 km/h em zonas costeiras. Volto a dizer que mesmo tendo em conta toda a incerteza, já se justificava uma actualização do comunicado.


----------



## Cagarro (11 Out 2018 às 18:20)

Em Santa Maria registamos fortes rajadas de vento com ocorrência de aguaceiros.
Mas o pior sera mesmo amanhã no grupo Oriental. Já alertaram na rádio local para precipitação muito forte em São Miguel e Santa Maria.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 20:52)

O _outflow_ do (CT) Leslie está quase a chegar às ilhas.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 00:40)

Variação da pressão atmosférica da tempestade CALLUM (ciclogénese explosiva):

10.10.2018_18h00 - 995 hPa
11.10.2018_00h00 - 986 hPa
11.10.2018_06h00 - 975 hPa
11.10.2018_12h00 - 958 hPa
11.10.2018_18h00 - 938 hPa

Fonte: UK Met Office


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 10:38)

Por agora muita nuvem mas pouca chuva. Déjà vu do ano passado.

Esperar para ver o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 11:59)

Imagens do Leslie aqui  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GO...G16&stormid=AL132018&band=TRUECOLOR&length=12

As imagens seguinte foram obtidas por volta das 09:10z

Ventos:






Convecção:






Partículas de água precipitável nos níveis baixos:






Já choveu um bocado em PDL. Se calhar não chove mais devido a intrusões de ar seco.

---

Por esta altura no ano passado, o Ophelia ainda estava muito longe. 






Só começaria a interagir com a frente no dia a seguir:


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 15:35)

A frente está quase a passar por aqui sem ter chovido por aí além (neste momento  fraca). Sem radar pouco mais se pode comentar.

Deu para ver alguma convecção no meio de tanta nebulosidade.


----------



## Azathoth (12 Out 2018 às 17:04)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/san...ido-a-passagem-da-tempestade-leslie-FL3805698

http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/cam...forca-bombeiros-por-causa-da-leslie-KL3805862


----------



## Cagarro (12 Out 2018 às 18:36)

Chove sem parar em Santa Maria há uma hora. Chuva muito forte.
Já há relatos de algumas cheias rápidas cá na ilha, sem falar em algumas  ribeiras da costa leste que correm desenfreadas.
Os caminhos são autenticas ribeiras....


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 18:50)

Às 18h35...





ImapWeather


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 22:40)

Na maioria das estações do GOr a chuva foi constante mas em geral fraca a moderada. Maravilha.

Mais um evento extremo que não se concretizou. Não fazem falta.


----------



## Cagarro (12 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Orion disse:


> Na maioria das estações do GOr a chuva foi constante mas em geral fraca a moderada. Maravilha.
> 
> Mais um evento extremo que não se concretizou. Não fazem falta.



Lamento ser do contra, mas em Santa Maria a precipitação foi FORTE!


----------



## Cagarro (12 Out 2018 às 23:11)

A temperatura está mais fresquinha nesse momento pela ilha de Gonçalo Velho, e após as chuvadas dessa tarde, o vento sopra novamente com algumas rajadas fortes mas agora do quadrante norte.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 23:40)

Cagarro disse:


> Lamento ser do contra, mas em Santa Maria a precipitação foi FORTE!



Sta. Maria tem 4 estações meteorológicas e vi-as antes de escrever.



Orion disse:


> Na *maioria das estações* do GOr a chuva foi constante mas em geral fraca a moderada. Maravilha.


----------



## pumabr (13 Out 2018 às 05:00)

No Funchal, para já está tudo calmo. Sem chuva e vento a 3,6km/h.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 10:57)

pumabr disse:


> No Funchal, para já está tudo calmo. Sem chuva e vento a 3,6km/h.



No Funchal a tempestade vai ser um flop  passou muito desviada. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (13 Out 2018 às 11:23)

Segunda linha mais ativa em aproximação de Noroeste.


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 11:27)

Na Madalena as ondas metem respeito, mas ainda não chegaram à marginal,
Só não entendo a razão do mini murinho, bem que o podiam aumentar e já servia de barreira.


----------



## Azathoth (13 Out 2018 às 11:34)

Pelas 8h deu uns chuviscos no Funchal (Santo António) e o vento era fraco mas depois o tempo melhorou. Agora dá novamente uns chuviscos. Mas o vento continua fraco. Apenas dá de vez em quando umas rajadas com vento mais moderado.


----------



## Hawk (13 Out 2018 às 12:15)

Ainda assim em algumas zonas o vento foi bastante forte. In dnoticias.pt


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 12:34)

Já fui evacuar o meu carro para um ponto mais alto, não fosse o diabo tecê-las. 
Quando a maré subir mais acredito que entre na Marginal da Madalena.
E já telefonei para a proteção civil a avisar, se acontece coisa não me fica na consciência.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 14:57)

Relativamente à Madeira, o CT Leslie não é um _flop_ porque mesmo apesar de estar bastante longe ainda houve estações com vento apreciável. A ilha ficou no limite dos ventos com força de TT.


----------



## Azathoth (13 Out 2018 às 15:14)

Fotos de hoje no Porto Moniz:






Créditos: Nelita Jesus da Silva via Facebook.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## Azathoth (13 Out 2018 às 20:24)

Eu estive também hoje na Ponta do Sol:



IMG_0879 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_0872 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_0867 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_0863 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_0843 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_0835 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_0829 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_0828 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Mas até deu um pouco de Sol! Enquanto que em São Vicente, na costa Norte, estava muito mal, muita chuva e pouco visibilidade. Nem tirei fotos pois nem saí do carro.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 21:03)

*Furacão Leslie passou na Madeira sem "ocorrências de relevo", diz SRPC*


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 21:04)

Na Madalena do Mar as ondas estão outra vez a ganhar força.... ainda bem que a maré está a baixar.
Nunca conseguia ver o mar de noite... mas hoje vejo espuma a brilhar uns bons metros antes de cair novamente na água.
Entretanto, a barreira na Marginal mantém-se.... será que pode ainda piorar ou foi só uma precaução da Câmara da Ponta do Sol?

E acabei de ver passar uma carrinha da polícia na zona de circulação proibida, espero que seja só a preguiça de dar a volta pelo túnel e que não haja nenhum problema.


----------



## Azathoth (13 Out 2018 às 21:57)

Calheta, Madeira:


----------



## Azathoth (13 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Orion disse:


> *Furacão Leslie passou na Madeira sem "ocorrências de relevo", diz SRPC*



Tirando isto:
https://www.jm-madeira.pt/aconteceu...as_feridas_no_mar_perto_do_Forte_de_Sao_Tiago
https://www.jm-madeira.pt/aconteceu/ver/44194/Homem_ferido_na_Marina_da_Calheta


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 23:42)

Azathoth disse:


> Eu estive também hoje na Ponta do Sol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belas fotos!  O que é a casinha amarela?


----------



## Azathoth (15 Out 2018 às 14:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Belas fotos!  O que é a casinha amarela?



É um bar, dá para beber a bela de uma poncha. O mais giro é sentar-se numa mesa naquela varanda suspensa para o lado do mar.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Azathoth disse:


> É um bar, dá para beber a bela de uma poncha. O mais giro é sentar-se numa mesa naquela varanda suspensa para o lado do mar.


Imagino que sim!  E poncha com aquela vista parece-me mesmo perfeito 
Obrigado!


----------



## Cagarro (23 Out 2018 às 00:03)

Boa noite!
Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas com chuva forte, é o cenário de momento pela ilha de Santa Maria


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2018 às 12:44)

Boas ...

Apenas para dizer que por aqui estamos em regime de aguaceiros moderados a fortes desde ontem de madrugada ... O Outono a surgir em força por Angra..


----------



## Helinho (23 Out 2018 às 13:37)

Aqui na Maia, Ribeira Grande, foi uma noite de chuva e vento e com relâmpagos à mistura. Neste momento, o tempo está mais aliviado mas de vez enquando cai um aguaceiro forte. As ribeiras estão a correr com um caudal de respeito.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2018 às 17:00)

Por aqui está impressionante os aguaceiros ... De vez em quando cai uma carga de água mesmo grande ... neste momento chove mesmo muito ...  São aguaceiros não muito longos mas com grande intensidade ...


----------



## Helinho (23 Out 2018 às 18:10)

Está a chover de forma torrencial aqui na maia, R.G, com trovoada forte e localizada desde das 16h. As ribeiras estão com um caudal de respeito. Se isto continua assim desta maneira, as coisas podem-se complicar.


----------



## Helinho (23 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Depois de alguma "trégua", volta a chover de forma torrencial pela zona da Maia. Deixo aqui algumas fotografias (cujo tirei do facebook com a autorização) do estado do tempo na Maia. Peço desculpa, mas estava/estou a ter alguns problemas a colocar as fotos. Então optei por colocar em Zip.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2018 às 21:10)

Por aqui também continua a chover torrencialmente ... impressionante a força da água ...


----------



## Cagarro (23 Out 2018 às 21:27)

Boa noite!
Aguaceiros torrenciais pela zona norte de Santa Maria. Relâmpagos ao longe no canal para São Miguel.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2018 às 23:21)

Ora viva pessoal …

A coisa acalmou por aqui na última hora mas continuaram os aguaceiros impressionantes até há bem pouco tempo atrás …

Deixo aqui um registo que fiz quando estava a andar de carro depois de um ensaio com amigos … É incrível a força da água …


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2018 às 15:16)

Uma supercélula de alta precipitação com rotação*







* não é


----------



## Hawk (24 Out 2018 às 15:54)

Céluas em formação ao longo da costa sul da Madeira.


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2018 às 16:06)

Orion disse:


> Uma supercélula de alta precipitação com rotação*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ligaram-me a dizer que avistaram uma nuvem funil!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2018 às 16:27)

Vá está a foto! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Out 2018 às 17:32)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui durante a manhã ainda tivemos alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas a partir da tarde a coisa acalmou e o sol até espreita no céu ... Nada comparável ao dia e noite de ontem em que choveu bem também por aqui ...


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2018 às 17:50)

lserpa disse:


>



Foi preciso olho atento 

Hoje ainda deu para ouvir um trovão solitário há pouco, o que até é positivo porque a convecção é fraca a moderada.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2018 às 18:01)

Hawk disse:


> Céluas em formação ao longo da costa sul da Madeira.



Para a Madeira não dá para definir um encaminhamento automático (como é possível fazer nos Açores) mas para quem quiser  https://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/goes/abi/goesEastfullDiskband02.html






A qualidade e o número de animações são ajustáveis (não tem que ser 100% nem 40 respetivamente).


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2018 às 18:17)

Do que vou lendo por aí...

Não há condições para a ocorrência de supercélulas nos Açores hoje. Não ocorreram super-células.

Sem confirmação de toque no chão, não houve tornado (mas sim nuvem-funil). As imagens não são claras.

Funis associados a condições de instabilidade não severas (de bom tempo) ocorrem de vez em quando nos Açores nas estações de transição. O funil do ano passado deve ter amedrontado muita gente


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2018 às 19:29)




----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2018 às 10:55)

A maior parte da convecção tem passado ao largo da Madeira onde tem predominado o sol, como visível nas imagens abaixo:














Anteontem, do nada caíram 30 mm numa hora em São Jorge, na Costa Norte. Esta noite foram registadas 1300 descargas eléctricas na área das Canárias.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2018 às 14:15)

Ou não foi explicado/mencionado pela meteorologista ou a jornalista não percebeu nada.

*Formação de nuvens registada esta tarde*



> Uma formação de nuvens, que ocorreu ao início da tarde desta quarta-feira, foi registada por um leitor do jornal Açoriano Oriental.
> 
> Trata-se de uma formação de nuvens, que foi avistada em Ponta Delgada, característica da situação de instabilidade das condições meteorológicas que se registam na ilha de São Miguel, segundo explicou ao AO Online, Fernanda Carvalho, da delegação dos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.
> 
> Fernanda Carvalho disse ainda que este tipo de formação de nuvens acontece muitas vezes e que não há motivos para alarme.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (25 Out 2018 às 16:34)

Eu não entendi essa notícia.
Então, forma-se um cumulonimbus sobre São Miguel, provoca uma nuvem funil bastante definida sobre o Livramento e ao deslocar-se para Oeste provoca um aguaceiro torrencial em Ponta Delgada. E é normal? 
Em cerca de 10/15 minutos caíram pouco mais de 10 mm. 
Falar de formação de nuvens normal ou de um fenómeno normal tem muito que se lhe diga. 
É certo que nos últimos anos foram vistos vários fenómenos desta génese nos Açores, mas isso não retira nenhuma excepcionalidade ou perigosidade ao fenómeno. 
Eu presenciei a evolução da nuvem e vi sobre Ponta Delgada zonas de movimento vertical em vias de se organizar na nuvem.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2018 às 16:52)

Cenário mais provável:

Meteorologista explicou o que é um cumulonimbus, tornado, nuvem-funil...

Jornalista ficou confusa e ficou tudo 'formação de nuvens'.

Podia ter sido muito pior. Ao menos não ocorreu um Medicane em S. Miguel


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2018 às 17:23)

Tirando casos como a estação do Espigão da Ponte (não representada) ou Monte Simplício, o aviso amarelo foi em geral apropriado para o que se assistiu .

Precipitação horária:






Claro que é compreensível quando as pessoas têm conhecimento de condições mais severas e pedem o agravamento de um determinado aviso. O problema disso é que pode não haver condições gerais para que um determinado evento (ex: precipitação excessiva) se repita e acaba-se com avisos irrealistas para boa parte da população.

Quantas vezes é que o IPMA agravou avisos no GOr com base nos elevados acumulados do Nordeste e estes não se repetiram? Como o número de estações meteorológicas em S. Miguel é ridiculamente baixo, não há forma de comparar a realidades nos vários pontos da ilha. Felizmente há agora a rede regional.

Quanto aos funis, não vale a pena o IPMA emitir avisos prévios porque é um evento esporádico e de muito difícil previsão.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Out 2018 às 17:25)

Ora viva ...

Por aqui estamos em regime de aguaceiros pontuais moderados ... 

Ainda agora caiu mais uma carga de água ...


----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2018 às 17:58)

Convecção a rebentar na cordilheira central da ilha na última hora. IPMA lançou aviso amarelo até às 21h.


----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2018 às 19:19)

Tromba dágua esta tarde em Santa Cruz, Madeira (vídeo):


http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-di...iosidade-em-santa-cruz-veja-o-video-NL3872429


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (25 Out 2018 às 19:38)

Pessoalmente (e a minha opinião vale o que vale) acho que o IPMA esteve muito bem na comunicação dos avisos, que foram pertinentes e adequados. 
Outra coisa é normalizar uma situação que pontualmente pouco teve de normal. 
Este tipo de situações não merece a maioria das vezes a revisão do aviso pois devem estar incluídas (e as pessoas devem entender isso) na margem de erro associada ao próprio caos da atmosfera.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Orion disse:


> Cenário mais provável:
> 
> Meteorologista explicou o que é um cumulonimbus, tornado, nuvem-funil...
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha ‍


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2018 às 11:50)

Agora todos os dias é notícia. Maldita era dos smartphones...

http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-dia/nova-tromba-de-agua-registada-no-porto-santo-HJ3874823


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Out 2018 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Este fim de Outubro tem sido mesmo chuvoso ... já há algum tempo que não tinha de relatar o que se está a passar em termos de tempo por aqui de uma forma tão consecutiva ... 

Continuamos em regime de aguaceiros geralmente de curta duração mas moderados a fortes ... Também temos chuva e sol ao mesmo tempo ...


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2018 às 15:47)

Situação equivalente à da Terceira aqui pela Madeira. Muita instabilidade nesta zona do Atlântico. Esteve um dia de sol aberto até ao início da tarde, o dia nasceu sem avisos e "do nada" caem *42 mm* no Pico Alto em menos de 2 horas...


----------



## Azathoth (26 Out 2018 às 16:15)

Deu trovoada forte no Funchal perto das 14h. Chuva nada, só se for nas zonas mais altas pois a nebulosidade era muito grande para a zona do Pico do Areeiro.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Out 2018 às 16:16)

Deu trovoada forte no Funchal perto das 14h mas não choveu nada mais perto da costa.


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2018 às 16:24)

Azathoth disse:


> Deu trovoada forte no Funchal perto das 14h. Chuva nada, só se for nas zonas mais altas pois a nebulosidade era muito grande para a zona do Pico do Areeiro.



Muita chuva a cotas médias. No Pico Alto choveu 25 mm numa hora. 

Edit: Pico Alto - 33.3 mm numa hora.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Out 2018 às 18:08)

Hawk disse:


> Muita chuva a cotas médias. No Pico Alto choveu 25 mm numa hora.
> 
> Edit: Pico Alto - 33.3 mm numa hora.



Na freguesia de São Martinho no Funchal nem chegou a chover... o chão está seco e agora está sol.


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2018 às 18:19)

Ainda um bocado sob o efeito Leslie, até deu ideia que aquilo entre a Madeira e Canárias tentou fechar...


----------



## clone (26 Out 2018 às 18:28)

águas quentes nessa zona?!!!!!!


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2018 às 18:43)

clone disse:


> águas quentes nessa zona?!!!!!!



24 graus, mas a rotação pode ser ilusão.


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2018 às 19:15)




----------



## Azathoth (27 Out 2018 às 11:13)

> A muita chuva registada esta madrugada e manhã de sábado na ilha da Madeira, acabou mesmo por atingir o nível de *aviso vermelho na estação meteorológica do Monte, onde já foram ultrapassados os 60 litros por metro quadrado em seis horas*. A chuva imparável desde o meio da madrugada, com picos de grande intensidade, acabou por atingir quantidades muito significativas um pouco por toda a ilha, mas erm particular na zona alta do Funchal. Aqui, entre as 4 da madrugada e as 10 da manhã, esta estação automática do Monte foi a mais ‘alagada’, ao registar 60,3 mm/6h. Das 18 localidades dotadas de estações meteorológicas automáticas na ilha da Madeira, a do Monte foi a que registou a maior quantidade de precipitação, seguida das outras estações altas localizadas nas proximidades e ao longo das serras do Funchal, nomeadamente Pico Alto, Chão do Areeiro e Pico do Areeiro, todas estas com registos condizentes com nível laranja.



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/quantidade-de-chuva-atingiu-o-vermelho-no-monte-CX3880015


----------



## Hawk (27 Out 2018 às 11:15)

Vários registos de nível laranja e um vermelho. Mas não há qualquer aviso para a Madeira. Alguém sabe se ainda estão em greve?


----------



## Tonton (27 Out 2018 às 11:31)

Hawk disse:


> Vários registos de nível laranja e um vermelho. Mas não há qualquer aviso para a Madeira. Alguém sabe se ainda estão em greve?



Já emitiram Avisos:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-outubro-2018.9845/pagina-3#post-700515


----------



## Hawk (27 Out 2018 às 11:39)

Tonton disse:


> Já emitiram Avisos:
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-outubro-2018.9845/pagina-3#post-700515



Os avisos amarelos de precipitação acabavam às 08:59 e não incluíam a costa sul. O período crítico já foi depois disso...


----------



## Azathoth (28 Out 2018 às 23:21)

A temperatura baixou um pouco. A estação do Areeiro já marcava apenas 3ºC às 20h.


----------



## Azathoth (29 Out 2018 às 10:41)

Azathoth disse:


> A temperatura baixou um pouco. A estação do Areeiro já marcava apenas 3ºC às 20h.



Ainda chegou aos 2,3 ºC às 2h.


----------

